# Who shouldn't own a poodle?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Someone that can't afford the grooming, someone that doesn't want to brush their dog, someone that doesn't get out much, someone that can't handle an intelligent breed.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

The grooming is big. I groom my own and it's time-consuming, but less costly. If you pay to have the dog groomed by a professional it's less time-consuming, but it can really add up, particularly for a spoo. Aside from the monthly (or so) grooming (with the bath, blow-dry, hair cut, nail trimming, etc.), you do need to be careful to brush the dog enough to avoid mats, check and care for the ears regularly (many poodles are prone to ear infections), and clean the face if your poodle has tear staining issues. 

A poodle is absolutely NOT a yard dog and it's not a dog that does well when left alone all day. If you can't dedicate at least some time in the mornings before work and in the evenings after work (plus more time on the weekends) for exercise, training, attention, grooming, etc., you should not get a poodle. 

If you want a dog that's just "there" I would not suggest a poodle. They are very in tune with their people, very aware of all that's going on around them and very intelligent. Poodles need a lot of your attention.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Cost is a major factor. Not only the grooming costs, but it seems like so many of our Poodle companions are prone to ear infections (vet bills) allergies (more vet bills/expensive food costs) etc etc. Also, I don't think a Poodle would do well in a home that has a lot of tension, they really seem to pick up on that. People with too little time, or who lack the desire to exercise their Poodles wouldn't make good Poodle owners. I know not all Poodles are prone to infections and allergies, just as not all Poodles are high energy, but- there is a strong chance that your Poodle could be one of these Poodles and you need to be prepared. Owning a Poodle is a fulltime job.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone who doesn't have the patience to teach and connect with their dog that sees himself/herself as part of the family and demands to be treated that way.

Someone who is willing to explore different training methods to teach their dog so that their intelligent dog won't get bored.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Someone who does not want a best friend who wants to be with her/him all of the time should get another breed of dog. Someone who is annoyed with a dog who follows them everywhere should not get a poodle.
A poodle (at least mine) needs a best buddy, pack family, companion to bond with and experience lots of new things.
My poodle likes new experiences every day, so a person who does exactly the same thing, and mostly indoors, may have a more difficult time with a poodle.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The grooming is lifelong, expensive and timeconsuming. That is the worst thing I can think of. There are many great things about that coat, like nonshedding and the fun of different hairstyles to fit your momentary whim, but the grooming is endless.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll comment on the grooming as well... for creams and whites especially, too much grooming is never enough. Lol, bonzai is bathed and blown out WEEKLY and she is always so dirty three days later. It doesn't help that we live in the country, lol. I honestly couldn't afford a spoo if I wasn't her groomer. That's why i always give my spoo clients tips on how to stretch and maintain the groom, I appreciate the help from them! 

Aside from that, spoos need activity. They are so smart, but look to you for guidance. im currently teaching Bonzai how to play Whac-a-mole because shes so "handsy" and i like to give her something to do while we're at work.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Grooming is BIG! The cheapest here in my area is $65 for a student at the grooming school, but EASILY $95 at the little shop down the street. And that's the "every 4 weeks" price for a simple style. It's more if a dog has any matting, etc or if you want one of the fancier clips.

The other thing to be VERY aware of is that poodles are ACTIVE dogs. That's not just a quick little blurb in their breed description, that's the reality of finding ways for your dog to be physically active EVERY SINGLE DAY. My Great Dane was a sweet gentle soul who was happy with a slow stroll around the neighborhood once a day and just hanging out in the house with us the rest of the time. Huxley isn't like that at all! Huxley gets 2 40 min sessions of walking and/or free running morning AND night everyday rain or shine (luckily where we live it's 90% shine) . On the weekends we take him to the dog park for about an hour each day, and he also goes to doggy daycare once a week. If he doesn't get his exercise he exercises himself in my house by running laps around my kitchen island!! So for a person who doesn't have the time or desire to be out running/walking/playing with an active dog everyday then a less active breed might be a better fit.

On top of being physically active they are SMART and need mental stimulation every day too. He's inquisitive and enjoys a "job" whether real or imagined. We have puzzles for him to solve, play "find it" and hide and seek with him a lot, and do training sessions everyday.

Obviously the hair, intelligence and energy all take time (more than some breeds) but I wouldn't have it any other way!  I don't want to make him sound like he's some crazy hyper dog, because he is usually mild mannered inside and content to just hang out with us (right now he's on the couch chewing his toy next to my son who is working on some school work) BUT he did run for 40 minutes on the golf course this morning, went to pick the kids up at school, played fetch UPHILL in our backyard with the kids, got his breakfast via puzzle game and had a mini training session practicing stays.  He's happiest when he's busy and in the mix of all our family comings and goings.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you really need to want to enjoy the breed for all it has to offer and I truly believe the more you put into a poodle in terms of time, attention, training, love, etc., the more you will get. But then, how many people know people who should have never had children......yet they do right?


----------



## dagger (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. I again learned that reality is tough!  But I am not discouraged yet.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They are not crazy dogs. WCS is right at the height of activity with her guy - 8/9/10 months. They do settle down over a year old, but the best thing you can do is teach your poodle to fetch. 

I haven't walked mine today because we have been busy. I am going to take her after dinner. A few minutes ago she was doing zoomies back and forth in the backyard, throwing her ball for herself, bouncing it on the outdoor patio and catching it.  They can exercise themselves, too.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> I agree that poodles are active. They are not The best thing you can do is teach your poodle to fetch.


I couldn't agree more Outwest!! Fetching has been a lifesaver for us! We have one of those launcher things and it's GREAT! Kind of sad that my arm actually gets tired throwing the ball (about 30 times) when Huxley is the one sprinting back and forth


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha mine too WestCoastSpoo! I was trying to figure out why I had to take advil for my shoulder, and then the next time I was using that launcher thing (Indy loves it if I try to put the ball into orbit) I realized...oh yeah!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't get a poodle if you're not willing to pay for lots of grooming, or learn how to groom your poodle yourself. 

Don't get a poodle if you're not willing to alter your lifestyle for your dog. Yes, you should pick a breed to "fit" your lifestyle, but you also need to make changes to agree with the poodle's intelligence and drive. 

Leroy and I are pretty much inseparable. My friends call me to come over, and it always ends with "You can bring Leroy" to convince me. My husband wanted to check out a new bar, he said "I'll call them to see if we can bring Leroy." We also went to another bar where my husband asked if we could bring Leroy in there, the owner said "I can't do that cause what if the dog poops on the floor?!" and my husband argued that there was a more likely chance that a drunk bar patron would do that first before Leroy would lol.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

LOL tokipoke! Thanks for that mental picture of bar patrons! I'll bet you're absolutely right, too!

As a first-time poodle owner I can attest to the constantly-changing demands of trying to keep up with this puppy. It is GREAT, though! My last puppy was a Great Pyrenees who had joint issues from babyhood, and he was unable to exercise much, so okay I admit it, I got lazy. My other two dogs are seniors who are also on limited activity. I am a certified FITNESS TRAINER!!! And I GOT LAZY! I have developed some back problems, and I slacked off on my own fitness, and I am paying the results.

My spoo puppy has gotten me back up off the couch, and I am SO happy about that. There is nothing that motivates me (including my own health, I'm sorry to say) as much as seeing what my dog needs. And this puppy shows me. We are now into walking (semi-strict leash, limited sniffing but stopping to potty as needed) twice a day for 30 minutes (which really isn't enough), daily big-yard romps with my other 2 dogs, which by gosh, really helps me because no matter what I do I'm not as fast as the other dogs are, brief training sessions about 3 times a day (though I think I need to get better at this because she makes up her own games and tricks faster than I do, so I see lots of room for improvement on my part), social time with people daily (because I take her everywhere that will let her in with me), and at least once a week something entirely new, like her 13-week-old trip to my boss' farm where she got to see chickens and goats for the first time.

What I do still pales in comparison to some of the outings that I see from other folks, and I think I need to do more. The great thing is that EVERYTHING I do with Ziva benefits me as well. In my job, I am lucky to be able to work from home a lot of the time, and I have to do a lot of research on my computer and phone. If I have exercised her adequately, she is more than comfortable hanging out and snoozing while I work away and hold still (boring humans!). She adjusts. She is pure joy!

BUT ... I have not yet been successful at teaching her to fetch! THAT's THE TICKET! I can get her to chase, but I haven't yet convinced her to bring me back the object for another throw. Except for the big ball, with which she invented the "soccer" game, which is a modified fetch, because she'd roll it down the hill, wait for me to kick it back, then re-roll, rinse, repeat. But I left the ball at my boss' house this past weekend. I need to do the small-ball-throw-fetch!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I really don't have much more to offer than what has already been said. The coats demand maintenance even if kept short, they must have plenty of exercise, they need to be challenged or they will challenge you, you have to spend quality time with them, they are very sensitive and very in-tune to their surroundings and their people, you can ruin a poodle using a heavy hand. 

They are truly a life long commitment as a member of your family. If a person is unable or unwilling to make this happen, then they should definitely be looking for another breed.

There is one thing that has not been mentioned. Although grooming is a given no matter what, there are variations in personalities. Some poodles are high energy and some are content to be a couch potato unless out working like my Billy. He's just easy and not very demanding; content to be himself and go out and give some loving to those who need it. He doesn't need a lot of play time or a lot of exercise. He's just a happy, laid back sort of fellow who is content to lay against you now and then for a good scrubbing and then stroll off for a nap on the big stuffed chair. However, if I go out the door, he is on my heels with his tail wagging furiously because he loves to go for rides and have adventures and most of the time he is indulged because I love it too. He is my buddy; my friend. The only time I leave him home is when it wouldn't be appropriate to have him with me. We seem to be having a lot of funerals lately. But, it is never for long periods of time. I miss him and he misses me.

I have been very lucky with my spoos in that they have been lower energy; so not very mischievous. Now, my sister has the sister to my white bitch and she is a ticket and a half like her daddy!! She's a spunky little girl always looking for something to do or to get in to and needs a lot of attention and stimulation. She's bold, sassy and truly believes the world was created just for her! She makes us laugh, but it can get frustrating sometimes too. It's sort of like having a child stuck in the terrible twos. Thank goodness they settle down as they mature! They both came out of our first litter last year and are the same in some characteristics and totally opposite in others. 

So don't be completely put off by the high maintenance of poodles. They are not all high energy and demanding of constant attention. Remember that a good breeder will match the right puppy to your needs; that is if you find that the poodle is for you._


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

If you don't want your dog to be with you pretty much ALL the time, don't get a poodle. 

Delphi is my constant companion, and I love it! The only time I ever leave her at home is if I know she isn't allowed somewhere, for instance, a mall. I'm pretty sure she'll be attending some lectures in a few weeks when I go back to university...


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

My poodle is still a puppy at 7.5 months old. I did a lot of research before buying him, and had thought about getting a poodle for over 10 years. 

What I was expecting:

Grooming, including ear maintenance (after a dog from my childhood having chronic ear infections, I had always gone with prick eared dogs to avoid this). 

Active personality.

What I am surprised about:

Intensity. Now this is partially the puppy I picked, as I prefer intense driven dogs. However, I am still amazed that at 7 months old, we just got done playing fetch, tug, and training for 2 HOURS. Every time I stopped, he'd find another toy and bring it over. Any Ramses is never crated except in the car, this isn't pent up energy, it's just him. There are days when I play with him 5-6 hours a day, possibly more. 

Intelligence. I have had brilliant dogs, but his understanding of words, and actions, and how he watches and learns is way beyond any puppy I've ever had at this age. He recognizes and has put actions to tons of things I wouldn't expect a 7 month old to do.

Bonding. He is much more bonded to me than I expected, and much more of a one person dog than I expected. I have 2 other adults in the house, and right now we're all home 95% of the time. Plus my nephews are over here after school and quite a bit on the weekends. With all that he is my dog first and foremost. Only if I'm not around does he turn to someone else. And on the rare occasion I leave him, he watches the door for me to return. 

Communication. He communicates what he wants more than any dog I've ever had. If he's hungry he's there with a bowl in his mouth, wants a treat, he comes and gets me, wants to train he starts offering behaviors. It's brilliance at it's best. It also cracks me up how well he's training US :aetsch:

If he is a good example of a poodle, I would say poodles are NOT the dog for a couch potato family who wants just a dog. They're a thinking active family member who expects to be treated as such. There is no leaving a poodle out of an activity that they can join into. They're not a dog for someone who isn't willing to put the time and effort into training. They're not a dog for someone who isn't willing to have a dog attached to them all the time, and definitely not a dog for someone who doesn't enjoy a dog who is smarter than a lot of people and knows it. 

They are however the perfect dog for me. I used to be told by poodle people, that there were poodles and 'other' dogs, and now I completely see it. I am so happy I decided to finally get a poodle, and I am now a convert!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Song Training for Conformation Ring*

_Posted in wrong thread._


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I just wanted to add that like OutWest said, Huxley is at the height of his "energy" (at 8 months) and his breeder and most people with spoos have told me there's a significant slow down at 1 year and again at 2yrs. I'm sure we'll always need daily walks/runs/fetching but it probably won't be as intense as it is in the puppy stage! I just stress the activeness of spoos because that's the biggest difference between my dane (the biggest couch potato I've ever met) and Huxley. Like most poodles Huxley does have an "off switch". He's sleeping at my feet right now...but if I were to open the door and invite him to play a game of fetch I'm sure he'd be bouncing out the door!! lol


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> I just wanted to add that like OutWest said, Huxley is at the height of his "energy" (at 8 months) and his breeder and most people with spoos have told me there's a significant slow down at 1 year and again at 2yrs. I'm sure we'll always need daily walks/runs/fetching but it probably won't be as intense as it is in the puppy stage! I just stress the activeness of spoos because that's the biggest difference between my dane (the biggest couch potato I've ever met) and Huxley. Like most poodles Huxley does have an "off switch". He's sleeping at my feet right now...but if I were to open the door and invite him to play a game of fetch I'm sure he'd be bouncing out the door!! lol


Yes, I agree that poodles are willing to do what you are doing. If you get up to do something, they are right by your side. However, they WILL get restless without some exercise. Leroy is 15 months and he sleeps ALL day, and in the evening he gets 1-2 hours of exercise. And he's pretty much done. He'll eat his dinner, play a game of fetch with my husband (my husband gets the easy job, he just lays on the couch and Leroy brings him toys), then he passes out for the rest of the night till morning. 

If you cannot provide minimum 1-2 hours of exercise - do not get a poodle!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*dagger*: People who "shouldn't" get a poodle are those who think a pretty dog never gets dirty or sick, doesn't need exercise or mental stimulation, can do just fine stuck alone day after day after day, can eat whatever low-cost supermarket kibble is readily available, can live with knotted hair and globs in the corner of its eyes, can teach itself to be housebroken and walk on a loose leash and come when called. The shame of it is, sometimes people like this _do_ have poodles, or poodle crosses created at the expense of some unfortunate poodle bitch. Frankly, it irks me that you need a license to fish, but anyone who can pony up the dough can get a poodle. 

As others have said, the intelligence, sensitivity and grooming needs of the breed set it apart, and the energy level varies greatly within the breed. Our minipoo is the easiest dog to live with; he takes his cues from us on what the activity of the day is and he's pleased to run, walk, ride in the car, visit friends, play with other dogs or just nap, chew on a bullystick or look out the window. He knows he can count on us for care and company and commradery. IMO, the only "dirty secret" about poodles is some people should not be allowed near them. A well-bred, well-cared for poodle is an immense gift to be respected and treasured. I wish there were a test for "poodle worthiness," and I wish more potential owners would give the thought to owning a poodle that you are.


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

My mum met Charlotte and really liked her, but we both agree a poodle isn't a good dog for her. She just wants to do a quick groom every week or two, and doesn't want to pay for one to go to the groomers. She works full time, and goes out places most weekends, and while she likes the occasional company of a dog, she doesn't want one that wants to be with her constantly. 

Poodles are great, but they are a high maintenance breed, and many people don't want that, and these days, many people don't have to time to devote to a dog that wants to be your best friend.


----------



## dagger (Jan 30, 2012)

Again, thank you all for all the great inputs. I like the term, "poodle worthiness".  

As for the grooming, a friend of mine has a border collie and she sheds A LOT. Having seen that, well, I thought I'd happily spend money/time on grooming with a poodle rather than having to deal with hairs everywhere with a shedding breed. But all your posts reassured me that I should be really really prepared for that.


----------

